# Baby black ranchu @ Finaddicts, Kingston



## MissChu (Sep 6, 2014)

There are baby black ranchu in stock at finaddicts, I have one from a previous shipment that filled out nicely.










^^^This one is mine.

Just thought I'd throw out a heads up to any goldfish hobbyists. I believe price is usually 15.99$. Might be able to find one or two worth grooming up!
-Amy


----------



## grandpafish (Feb 6, 2011)

saw baby black ranchus at PJs Scarb. for $7.99 ea.


----------

